# A friendly reminder



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm very new to being in the electrical trade but found this little guy in a panel, just a reminder have fun and make sure to be safe.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor fella....:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Poor fella....:no:


OSHA's gonna fine him $17,500 for not wearing his PPE and not having 1,000volt rated tools. :laughing:


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ lmfao, his boss will get dinged to


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

what is it???


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

n5i5ken said:


> what is it???


An electrical panel


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank You With that bit of information I have been enlightened.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

n5i5ken said:


> what is it???


what *was* it.....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## tryme (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys don't laugh, that looks like a union guy I used to know.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Became a skeleton waiting on the bench? :jester:

~CS~


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

n5i5ken said:


> Thank You With that bit of information I have been enlightened.


Anytime, we're here to help you out.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

n5i5ken said:


> what is it???


He used to sell auto insurance. :whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Did he have an accent ?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard!
Did he have an hour glass on his back?


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

I was not a witness at the time of accident, merely stumbled across his or her remains. But I sure hope he had some good life insurance not to sure about auto.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Azspark said:


> I'm very new to being in the electrical trade but found this little guy in a panel, just a reminder have fun and make sure to be safe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34172


He died trying to sign up for obamacare.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Found a bat in a meter socket once, the lights must have really flickered when he made contact. For the curious the socket was fed from the top with EMT but SEU was run out the bottom and the connector was loose. Not much room in that connector but appeared to be the only way in.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I would rather find that than some of the things I have found. Last year I opened an electrical shutoff box that has never been used that was filled to the brim with wasps.

I learned how amazing brake parts cleaner is at killing wasps though.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Found his cousin once in the switch gear at a pump station. There was a spare 3-inch conduit that had been left covered with electrical tape. A mouse got past the tape and traveled down 150-ft of conduit to get in the gear and short across the busses. 

He was turned inside out as he vaporized. He also generated enough steam to blow the doors off the cabinet. It changed my whole concept of how dangerous things are.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes I see its a month old thread at least Im not respinding too a long dead thread (again). This Geckos still chillin on the breaker.


----------

